# Double Doozy: Double Team Faceoff! [July 27th - August 2nd]



## daer0n (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello girls!
Time for a new and exciting double team faceoff challenge!
This week's item is chosen by *Daer0n *and *CellyCell*! the winners of *Double Team Faceoff!* with the following outfits:









The item chosen by the winners for this week are:
Forever 21 Stripe Knit Halter - Polyvore
POW Colorblock Heeled Sandals by Michael Antonio (Green) - Polyvore
Image:








If this is your first time entering the Fashion Faceoff Challenges, make sure you have read the rules before 
posting your entry.
Fashion FaceOff Rules
Have fun and thanks for participating! Hope to see many entries!





*Note:*
*You may include either one or both of the items in your faceoff entry, but at least one of them must be used to use in your entry *


----------



## Aprill (Jul 27, 2008)

OMG I love that shoe


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jul 27, 2008)

Heres my Entry!...


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 27, 2008)

Those shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 28, 2008)

Laura, yours is adorable!

Here's mine...


----------



## LookLovely429 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## laurafaye (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Bec





Great outfits so far!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 28, 2008)

wow... they're so pretty and summery. I'll have to have a think and see what I can come up with when I'm bored at work next


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Laura, yours is adorable!
Here's mine...

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-set/...AAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg

I like this combi.
Beautyfocus, I like your splash of colors! A very fresh look


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jul 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like this combi.
Beautyfocus, I like your splash of colors! A very fresh look

Thanks Purplerain! XOXO...I try


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 28, 2008)

Great outfits! I love yours Laura!





Here's mine...who ever said things have to match?



;


----------



## Anthea (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is mine for this week.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's mine





All Forever 21 clothes and accessories (except the purse, that's LV) and Mac make up






Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great outfits! I love yours Laura!



Here's mine...who ever said things have to match?



;

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-set/BQcDAAAAAwoDanBnAAAABC5vdXQKFjFBM0RJZHBjM1JHMVUwQ0 JFWlBoclEAAAACaWQKAWUAAAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg

The headband with that hairdo and the apple reminds me of Snow White, super cute!


----------



## daer0n (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jul 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Stuff/Untitled-1-10.jpg Niiice, and you're the first to use the top


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 29, 2008)

MorrisonsMaenad, your outfit is hot! I love that shirt!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Anthea (Jul 29, 2008)

I had time to kill so I thought I'd would make the top up as well


----------



## swdshchck (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is mine:


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 29, 2008)

I like the apple necklace hehe!

Here's mine:


----------



## neysielyn (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## daer0n (Jul 29, 2008)

Everyone has made such nice outfits, so different yet so nice!

Anthea i love both your outfits, you have awesome taste, i'd totally wear both of them.

Which outfit would you like me to include in the voting poll Anthea?






I love those shoes too, i had that same shoe saved to my polyvore items, but in orange instead, haha.


----------



## daer0n (Jul 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *neysielyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-set/BQcDAAAAAwoDanBnAAAABC5vdXQKFlFBdk9hSUpkM1JHZFhpYy 1rWS01TGcAAAACaWQKAWUAAAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg I LOVE that bag!yours looks really nice


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jul 29, 2008)

ooo this ones gonna be a toughie! Everyones outfits are fierce!


----------



## Anthea (Jul 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everyone has made such nice outfits, so different yet so nice!Anthea i love both your outfits, you have awesome taste, i'd totally wear both of them.

Which outfit would you like me to include in the voting poll Anthea?





I love those shoes too, i had that same shoe saved to my polyvore items, but in orange instead, haha.

Thanks Nury, you are very kind



I think I will go with my first outfit with the shoes. There are some really great entries this week, I agree with MorrisonsMaenad its going to be a tough choice.


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Jul 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MorrisonsMaenad, your outfit is hot! I love that shirt! Thanks Bec



I'm lovin' me the accessories you used


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 30, 2008)

OH OK WOW IM STUPID LOL I thought That striped top was a dress this whole time haha


----------



## neysielyn (Jul 31, 2008)

thats not stupid i did to but i looked it up on forever 21


----------



## nehcterg (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## CellyCell (Jul 31, 2008)

I see some really cute outfits. I gotta remind myself later to finish my entry because I always forget! Lol.

Don't you wish you actually owned the stuff... Polyvore is a evil tempter like that.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's my feeble attempt... I'd at least wear it all LOL!

***Removed my feeble attempt since someone else had used the same dress first... My new entry is below***


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 1, 2008)

Cute Aquilah!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2008)

Well damned! I didn't realize I picked the same dress as someone else LMAO! I gotta redo mine now LOL!

Okay, this is the one I'm going to use


----------



## mahreez (Aug 2, 2008)




----------

